# Need help removing dash/stock deck in 2010 WRX.?



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone have info on how to remove dash/stock deck from 2010 WRX??
Diagrams,website etc??
All help is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## Ct Drummer (Mar 12, 2010)

Try this website out. North American Subaru Impreza Owners Club You should be able to find what you need there, I did.

Mike


----------



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

Ct Drummer said:


> Try this website out. North American Subaru Impreza Owners Club You should be able to find what you need there, I did.
> 
> Mike


Great. Thank you.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

this is one of hte easiest cars to do this on.

pop out the silver trim around the headunit, containting the vents, then you see the four screws that hold the headunit in, remove those, and out comes the OEM deck.


----------



## Disturbed1Reptiles (Jun 15, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> this is one of hte easiest cars to do this on.
> 
> pop out the silver trim around the headunit, containting the vents, then you see the four screws that hold the headunit in, remove those, and out comes the OEM deck.


lol. I did this just the night before you posted. I feel pretty dumb now. :blush: So easy. Thanks.


----------

